# Ideas on how to make jello shots without cups?



## kermizery

I make jello shots in 10 ml oral syringes they run about 18$ for 100. quick and easy to make and so fun! they look great with any red jello!


----------



## Sahri21

From everyone I've heard what you really want to use is paper dixie cups. You know the little bathroom cups. But it has to be the paper ones so you can squeeze/ tear out the jello.

Might be a ***** to layer since you have to let one layer of jello set before the other but this, I hear, is the best way to do it.


----------



## Crazytrain83

We always make Jigglers instead of shots. Make them in spooky ice cube trays. Easier to work worth.


----------



## propmistress

kermizery where do you buy your 10 ml oral syringes? I have been seeing them for about 1- 2 dollars a pop.


----------



## kermizery

i found the syringes on a website called planetrx.com. i googled 10 ml oral syringes and did a lot of research to find cheapest one!


----------



## propmistress

Thank you so much for sharing. What a great find.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn

We use Shot Gun Shooters (aka Suck and Blow tubes) from BarProducts.com. They are a lot of fun but with everyone parinoid about the flu you might want to try the syringes shots.


----------



## HeatherEve1234

Jello shots are drastically misunderstood. 

In order to "shoot" the jello, it can't be fully set. Alcohol (in the right amount) actually keeps it from setting solid, which then means you can actually get it out of the container.

Therefore, without a container, you would have a mess of free form liquid.

If your jello is setting solid, you don't have enough alcohol. 

I suggest using 1-2 oz plastic portion cups from a restaurant supply store - like a lot of places server dressing in. They are mostly clear, so you can see the shot (which is half the fun of jello, the bright colors) they're a great size, and they're flexible enough to squish if your jello is too hard. I run a toothpick around the edge just to be sure its loose before serving.


----------



## Yendor

When we want ours to set harder we always use some unflavored gelatin as well as the Jell-O flavored. We always make flavored shots such as Strawberry Margarita and so forth. This website has a lot of information on how to make your shots set harder, and some cool Halloween stuff too. Good luck!!!
Halloween Jell-O Shots


----------



## halloween71

We do the syringes to.You could use icetrays.


----------



## Lynch3214

kermizery said:


> I make jello shots in 10 ml oral syringes they run about 18$ for 100. quick and easy to make and so fun! they look great with any red jello!


Are the shots hard to get out of the 10ml ?


----------

